# Dikhololo email address



## jancpa (Apr 6, 2020)

Does anyone have a current email address for payment of 2021 maintenance fees?
I used madeleined@dikhololo.co.za last year but this time it came back as invalid.
Thanks.


----------



## JackieD (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi,
I haven't paid mine yet but in March I was in contact with Madeleine and she gave me an email to pay MF's.  I'm not sure if they are processing anything these days though.  Here is the email she gave me:  dikhololopay@vmsresorts.co.za 
Good luck!


----------



## Terry D (Apr 6, 2020)

JackieD said:


> Hi,
> I haven't paid mine yet but in March I was in contact with Madeleine and she gave me an email to pay MF's.  I'm not sure if they are processing anything these days though.  Here is the email she gave me:  dikhololopay@vmsresorts.co.za
> Good luck!


I paid my fees about a month ago and used the email vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za. They responded quickly and were very professional.


JackieD said:


> Hi,
> I haven't paid mine yet but in March I was in contact with Madeleine and she gave me an email to pay MF's.  I'm not sure if they are processing anything these days though.  Here is the email she gave me:  dikhololopay@vmsresorts.co.za
> Good luck!


I paid my fees about a month ago and used the email vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za. They responded quickly and were very professional.


----------



## TAG (Apr 14, 2020)

jancpa said:


> Does anyone have a current email address for payment of 2021 maintenance fees?
> I used madeleined@dikhololo.co.za last year but this time it came back as invalid.
> Thanks.


I finally had success with:  contact-us@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## philemer (Nov 2, 2020)

Terry D said:


> I paid my fees about a month ago and used the email vmspay@vmsresorts.co.za. They responded quickly and were very professional.



This!


----------



## EJC (Dec 9, 2020)

About a week ago I used  dikhololopay@vmsresorts.co.za   and I received a response within a day or two.


----------



## mrsmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

How are you sending your payment information thru email? secured? just a cc number?


----------

